# [PBP] Welcome to VA-11 Hall-A (Character Development Driven Bartending RP!)



## Raever (May 3, 2021)

Rules, Setting Information, and Established Characters​




Spoiler: Side note



I have finished an official rules document to make things more organized.
I will be redoing the occurrences next, then add art credits where I missed them after a nap.

Thank you for your patience.



Welcome to VA-11 Hall-A




This is it. The place everyone and no one has been talking about. Where pop stars flourish for media popularity and junkies slink around corners for their own taste of artificial fame; though, for you, its just escape. Perhaps for a night, perhaps for the week. Visitors and regulars are always welcome so long as they have the money to back up their drunken chatter.


That's what everyone does at bars, after all. They talk. Be it for good or ill, they talk, and it's a Bartender's job to listen. Possibly offer some semblance of advice. Maybe they'll get lucky and the other patrons will do it for them...or maybe you're the poor bastard in disguise. Wanting a night of peace after a weekend of serving cocktails to strays.


whatever the case, you're here now.
Might as well make the most of it.
So, on behalf of all staff,
welcome...to Valhalla.​





Spoiler: An opening post



"Jeez..." Faline sighed, eyeing the bar as she wiped down another glass for the umpteenth time. Her ears perked at the slightest sound, but little held her interest for long in this morgue of a job. "What would it take to get some customers?"

Mondays were the worst.


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 3, 2021)

Still shaking from what just happened Eric was in a desperate search of company. He thought to himself: "Am I the only person who stands against this kind of behavior?" He questioned his morals over and over, until he stumbled in front of a door and walked into a nearly empty place, not knowing where exactly he was. "Are you guys open?" Eric asked with an panting and insecure voice.

[OOC: Claiming Regular slot @Raever ]
Outgame: Cool setting. First time for me.


----------



## Raever (May 3, 2021)

"Yes! Finally! I-I mean-" _Faline cleared her throat, threw the rag over her shoulder, and set down a (very) clean glass. She didn't seem effected by his exasperation, or maybe she was more used to people just...barging in? Who knew. Her tail swished back and forth behind her, not giving away a thing. _

"Poison of choice?"_ Faline asked, eyeing the Fox (and the door behind him. She kept an off hand on the gun below the bar counter...just in case. Though her demeanor might not have suggested it. Her smile was far to relaxed. Pretending to rummage around for ice she added, _"To cure the nerves, of course."

---

Reply for @FoxWithAName



Spoiler: Out of Character



*OOC:* I'm glad you like the concept!! Gimme your drink of choice and a fun fact about your character if you want to choose, if not I can randomize it. I'll also need a ref sheet or photo if available. If you have none of the above, no worries, it's not mandatory. Just a fun thing for people to look at for immersion.


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 3, 2021)

"Something strong!" immateriality shot into his mind and out of his mouth still with a crack in his voice. Eric walked slowly towards a free seat at the bar still a bit uncomfortable but very determined. He grabbed a stool, swung onto it and was visibly relieved. After he sat for a few seconds he sighed, as of now he noticed the smile on the bartenders face and was very upset on how he reacted early and rephrased his sentence again with his calmest voice: "Sorry, can I have something strong please?"
---

Reply for @Raever 

[OOC: Fun Fact 1: Eric can be played as anthro or human, just give me the info on what fits best, or if I should choose (Influences character). Fun Fact 2: Eric has strong morals and beliefs, he is not religious and acts opon his own codex. Lets set it here and explore the rest in the RP ^^. Sorry, I can not provide a Refsheet as of now]


----------



## Raever (May 3, 2021)

"Strong, ey?" _Faline leaned her elbows on the bar and pondered. There were certainly a lot of strong drinks but usually, when someone asked for something strong they were either a masochist, angry, or depressed. Faline eyed the fox coyly before straightening up. She grabbed some peach schnapps from the unit and took out her mixing tools to begin the process as he took his seat. His apology was sweet, but unnecessary._ "Don't worry about it, Red."

_It seemed she preferred nicknames over normal ones. 
Was that a hint to his species or...?_

"Have you been in this city long?"
_Something tells her that answer is...no._

@FoxWithAName



Spoiler: OOC



Friendly reminder that others are welcome to join when/if they want.
Also thanks for the info, Fox. You can choose, I'll edit my responses accordingly.


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 3, 2021)

"_Red I like that..._" he said with a small laugh after the sentence, he further proceeded with "_No, not that long, it should be a year by now but I don't feel like I really belong here_", while he vigorously watched how the drink is crafted. Eric liked that the drink is freshly made, he enjoyed, when food is prepared for him. He always thought that it has special value. "_And what is your..._" Eric asked as he looked for a name tag.

Reply for @Raever


Spoiler: OOC



We can stay with Fox, that works.


----------



## Raever (May 3, 2021)

_When he looked at her uniform, the name tag would read-_

"Faline."_ She answered simply; going from mixing the schnapps with Amaretto, adding a dash of Southern Comfort, and a couple of ounces of pineapple juice for good measure before shaking._ "To be fair, not many do..." _Faline's body worked on it's own accord while they talked, as if she'd done this all her life. _"Not their first few years, anyway."_ When the drinks were poured, her nails didn't even scrape the shot glasses. _"They call this Liquid Cocaine. It tastes fruitier than it sounds, trust me."

Only because she made it much sweeter than normal. Makes it less assuming to knock one on their ass. If the Fox knew his liquor, he wouldn't be surprised...but she was interested in seeing his reaction nonetheless. Usually when people requested strong, they meant burning. This was a smooth drink, something without an edge, which seemed to be what this poor guy was after. Too bad he was in the heart of it.

@FoxWithAName



Spoiler: OOC



Sounds good!
Shapeshifters are welcome as well, so you can always change your mind if you'd like to.
Apologies for odd post timing- I am working in between.


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 3, 2021)

_A bit flattered by the name of his drink Eric took the glass held it up and said_  "Thanks Faline"_ and carefully sipped. As the liquid touched lips and tongue Eric felt the warming effect of the alcohol, he immediately enjoyed the taste, and eagerly took a big swing. _"This was a mistake"_ he thought as the alcohol poured down his throat like lava, he shivered visibly and put the glass down for a moment. _"That's good"_, he said with a bit of a scratchy throat. "_How long will it take?" _he asked after he realized that he has no possibility to escape the City.
-------_
Reply for @Raever 



Spoiler: OOC



Eric is not a shapeshifter, altough I find the concept interesting, his Fox appearence is more of an unchangeable state ^^


----------



## Raever (May 3, 2021)

"I dunno..." _Faline chuckled and eyed him carefully, this was certainly a basket case. Of which variety she had no idea. _"You seem convinced that there's better. Why not tell me about where your from?" _She grabbed a remote and switched the television at the top of the bar off. _"I can base my judgement off of that." 

_It was mostly to add some form of privacy to their conversation. At least until another customer decided to walk in. Besides, the Fox clearly needed some time to clear (or fog up) his head, and the news was the last thing he needed to see._

@FoxWithAName


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 3, 2021)

_As the Tv switched of there was a comfortable silence in the Bar which seemed help Eric clear his thoughts. _"Maybe not better but more familiar, I am still shocked on how we treat each other" _With that said, Eric felt a kind of powerlessness deep in his guts, a feeling Eric was very familiar and absolutely hates. Hr took a sip of his drink, took a deep breath and started to explain: _"I never know how to start such a conversations, " _he chuckled a bit, as he visibly looked more nervous. _"I come from a country not far from here, but very much unknown, most people here never heard of it. This makes this a good place to be when you don't want to be associated with that culture any more." _Eric was vague for a reason, he trusted Falines professionalism, but this is a story he did not tell anyone yet.
-------_
Reply for @Raever


----------



## Raever (May 3, 2021)

"Alright." _Faline leaned against the counter behind her in thought. That explained why he didn't argue with the nickname at least. Guy liked his privacy, and Faline could respect that. It's an odd experience though, to be trapped in something you're forced to call a home. Faline's ears lowered. She sympathized- no, she empathized with him. _"I get it. I rant away from home too, back when I had a-" _Faline paused, picking her words carefully._ "Sister."

"It can be hard, finding your way and all. Guess I was lucky since this sort of place is all I've known. I can't imagine living life as some farm hand," _Faline waved absentmindedly at the thought. It was honestly far more terrifying than the gun shots outside ever could be, and that wasn't due to soundproofing the walls. A life of leisure, of routine, it wasn't her style. If it was she wouldn't be working part time at one of the seediest bars in Glitch City._ 

"Whatever the reason you came here for, you don't have to order a drink to seek refuge here. Though the money isn't unappreciated." _Faline added with a wink._ "Can I get you anything else?"

---

@FoxWithAName


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 3, 2021)

"Not yet, thanks, but this ain't my last drink today" _Eric took a last swing out of the glass and felt the boiling lava again, this time he appropriated the feeling and put the glass down with a big _"ahhhhhhhh" _still shivering a bit. _"I didn't run on my own, I was forced, it felt as I lost my past, my memories, my family... You had a sister... Sorry for your loss." _Although Eric deep down inside knew that this would not helped the situation he said it. He was unsure if he said the right thing or if he misinterpreted the sentence, but it felt wrong to him, and he immediately regretted saying that. He continued: _"I had that farm life you know... Not exactly on a farm though. It was quite and the job fulfilled me, but being ripped out of such a life is like loosing everything. And I am not talking about material things. But here I am trying to start my life again, and constantly failing at it." _As he said that he looked Faline direct into her eyes. Very unusual for the Fox that he is. _"How do you do it? Life?" _Eric felt that the person behind the counter was very street vise and know how to handle the daily chaos better than he ever could, this calmed him down.
----_

Reply for @Raever 


Spoiler: OOC



Scratching on 250 word limit here. XD. But I think it is very important and helps the RP


----------



## Raever (May 3, 2021)

"Thanks..." _Faline grimaced at the mention of her alleged sister, but didn't react to it further than that. It, like his past, wasn't a comfortable subject. That was the beauty of bars, they didn't force anything. It'd all just come spilling out either way...whether in the bathroom or in one's own skull. It was all the same. Seeing that he was enjoying the last of his drink returned her usual smirk. It didn't falter, not when he spoke of his home, and not when he spoke of his failings. She'd nod, and twitch an ear or give minimal hums of approval and disapproval as he went. Mostly to show she was actively listening, over just staring awkwardly. Which is how she might have acted years back.

In fact, the Hybrid was so focused on just absorbing the information that his question caught her off guard. How did she do...what? Faline never thought about it. Not genuinely. Before, she had shared a body. It was at one time thought to be fate that she'd have her own; her own body, her own life, make her own choices._ "Um..." _She absentmindedly touched the back of her neck, felt the scar beneath layers of fur and hair._ "I'm probably not the best person to ask that, Red. I wasn't really given a choice in the matter."

_With that, she busied herself with replacing his glass, waiting for his next order.
Or his next question._

@FoxWithAName


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 3, 2021)

_Awkward silence filled the room until it was painful, Eric decided to order another drink to break the silence. _"You got stout?" _Eric was feeling uncomfortable he felt that he stepped into a dangerous minefield. _"Idiot" _he said to himself _ "what a stupid question"_, as anybody could know how to live in this nuclear dumpster fire. Eric wants to shift the conversation into a new direction but his mind was not clear, still clouded from the day and still fighting over his question, He was desperate for air. Without waiting for an answer he started talking again. "_You know, it is best when I go home now, I need to reset, if you know what I mean. But this helped, you can count on me tomorrow". _In a standing up motion Eric slipped into his back pocket and searched for money, something fell out of his pocket, he quickly tried to grab it and was concerned that Faline had seen the object. With a glimpse price board he lay the money on the counter and left a generous tip. He f'd up hard and he left the bar shaking, maybe even worse than he came in._
-----
Reply for @Raever 



Spoiler: OOC



Sorry need to go to bed now, and working tomorrow, Hope for the next in game day


----------



## Raever (May 3, 2021)

_Faline's tail lowered, it's once casual height dwindled as he began to back away. She was enjoying the company, the distraction, in spite of the topic at hand. The way he shook caused her to wonder if she'd given him too much after all, perhaps she should have watered things down a bit...damn. She didn't see what dropped, but she could hear it, too distracted by his shuffling to notice anything other than the eventual payment. A hefty one at that. Before she could thank him, he was already out the door.

Well, at least he promised to come back.
She wouldn't have to worry over him being shot, then.

He'd keep his promise, and maybe then, they'd share a drink together sometime._

*--- End of Night One ---*


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 4, 2021)

_At the next day Eric felt the urge to visit this safe harbor again, he remembered every step of the last night so it was easy for him to find the way. "_Yesterday was different" _he mumbled as he fought his way to the place where he found a bit of sanity. Eric was so wrapped up in his thoughts, without knowing he held door handle of VA-11 Hall-A and immediately he snapped out of his mind palace and into reality. In a split second he thought what happened last_ _night_ "Did she notice?"_ he asked himself. It did not matter to him he needed to open the door again. Was this the thirst for a cold beer that dragged him into the bar again or just the warm company. Eric opened the door and said  _"Hello"_ with a rather confident voice. As he eagerly waited to hear a familiar voice again.

---_
Reply for @Raever


----------



## Raever (May 4, 2021)

_Faline wasn't at her usual place behind the bar. Instead, she was at a stool, swirling a straw around a tall blue long island and without a uniform. A day off, it seemed. The bartender had left to clean the bathroom awhile ago, and with the owner in office, only the hybrid remained. An aesthetic but lonely ambiance...until Red walked in. She turned from her seat and gave a lazy wave with her glass._ "Hey Red, good to see you still live."


@FoxWithAName



Spoiler: Heads up, readers



For those wanting to play a Regular, Bartender, or an owner, now (this "night two" sequence) would be a cool time time to step up ~


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 4, 2021)

_A smile was visible when Eric heard his new name, he liked the color red, it suited him. He also liked the ambiance, quite, private, almost intimate. Eric always felt overwhelmed when he saw the skyscraper of Glitch City, this feeling was completely blocked in his current environment, he felt as he could finally control a situation and not be a silent passenger. As Eric walked towards an empty seat right next to Faline he answered sassy "_Surviving is the least I can do, nice to see you again", _it was at this moment he realized that Faline was a guest. His mind kicked in and he thought _"Who would go to their work and relax, is she here because of me or just to passionate about this place", _either way, as Eric sat down his mind stopped making assumptions and he was desperately waiting for someone to break the silence._
---
Reply for @Raever


----------



## Raever (May 4, 2021)

_As it turns out, no one would come. Maybe her co-workers ditched her, hitched up in back, or ran off to get actual food. Whatever the case, the two were alone. Mostly. The hum of low powered fans, mumbling static of the TV up top, and the occasional *tink* of ice against her glass left them with many little ambient sounds...but it was their own sounds. Sounds the city couldn't drown out._ "It's great, right?" _Faline mused, glancing over to her new friend._ "The seclusion?"

@FoxWithAName


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 5, 2021)

"Unusual, but needed" _answered Eric with a calm and reflecting voice. _"In a City like this, even home does not feel private any more. It just feels like a you are trapped in a cage with other animals who desperately try to live their life. What resonates at the end are the constant screams and fights every night. Husband and Wife, Brothers and Sisters, or Friends. it seemed as everybody hates each other and themself." _At the end of the sentence Eric voice started to crack a bit, as he looked through the bottles of alcohol behind the bar. He was looking through them, without a fixation, without a target, lost it seemed._ _Eric knew now why Faline was here, it was her safe harbor as well. Working here meant she could stay here longer, escape the city just for a few more minutes, he thought. With every *tink* Eric started to notice his thirst, he needed something to drink, his eyes started to fixate on one bottle, a Whiskey, a familiar one. While Eric looked at his choice he asked  _"Where did you get this?"_ and started to Point a finger towards the fine bottle of Whiskey.

---_
Reply for @Raever


----------



## Raever (May 5, 2021)

_Faline looked up from her drink to the shelf, and to the bottle he pointed to. Stout. The same drink he was going to ask for the prior night. The hybrid gave a wry grin,_ "Why? Do you want a-"

"Nice try, mutt." _The cool voice travelled from a stoic bartender who'd just come out of the bathroom. She was tall, with cloven feet and a boney tail. An animal unlike most for sure. As if a Greyhound had been dragged to hell and back. In a city like this, she wouldn't have had to be dragged very far. Faline laid her ears back in annoyance and began to drink her own poison as the bartender circled around to stand at her position behind the counter, eyeing the hybrid and her friend. Arms crossed._ "That was a gift," _The creature stated._ "And it's not for sale."

"I wasn't gonna sell it. I was offering it," _Faline snapped back, meeting her superior's glare with a frown._ "Ever hear of sharing, Asura?"

@FoxWithAName



Spoiler: notes



Faline Text = #1F51FF
Asura Text = #FF1493

Figured I'd include another character for us to work with.
Once the artist sends me the ref sheet, I'll include it above.


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 6, 2021)

_Staggered by this reaction and the sudden appearance of the bartender, Eric needed a moment to regain his focus again. _"Ohhh I am sorry, Its just, this bottle reminded me of someone, someone important. I would not even consider it." _He was visibly nervous and tried to defuse the situation with a fluffy facial expression, but his eyes and brain desperately were on the search for a new topic. _"So, Asura is this your place?" _Self doubt overcame Eric as he asked that question, and his paranoid mind formed a first impression. _

"She can smell your fear" _burned into his mind._
---
Reply for @Raever



Spoiler: Notes



Cool. Sorry for the late reply, I was at work.


----------



## Raever (May 6, 2021)

The hellhound gave a snort as she began to take out ingredients for another cocktail; Curacao, vodka, and cream. The makings of a Blue Russian. Faline's tail swished behind her ever so slightly when she noticed that. Apparently she based her favorite drinks on color. Which, to be fair, some folks did. Didn't make it smart, but...Asura fiddled with the ice cube bucket as Faline turned back to him. "Asura's just a bartender here. Though she's been trying to own it for years now-"

"Drink this and shut up." Asura placed the drink down gently in front of Faline before turning to Eric, her eyes were a contrast to Faline's cool gaze. They were piercing and calculating. "You wanted the Stout right?" She asked, turning to the row of bottles behind her to pluck it off the top shelf. In better lighting, he might notice that her tail wasn't much of a tail at all, but an extension of her spine. Her black spine. It was a bit unsettling this close up. Unlike Faline's fluffier appearance, Asura radiated control."How about this..."

She set down the bottle in front of him, the sound of bones shifting and clacking was a sign it was her turn to wag her tail.
"I'll let you keep it if you tell us the story of who it reminds you of."

@FoxWithAName


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 6, 2021)

_Fascinated and scarred Eric took the bottle, counted to 3 in his head and took a big lasting gulp. With a distinct cling the fox set down his bottle, although Eric was visibly shaking unable to control any muscle he tried to talk. The first few syllables were hardly_ _audible but eventually one sentence resonated. _"Accidents happen" _Eric repeated the sentence, like a mantra in a humming voice, until he shed a tear, shaking even more. _"Now was the time" _Eric thought _"Now or never". "Every now and then, when the moment was just right my parents drank this fine Whiskey. Not because it was expensive, they liked it, they loved it, when I saw this bottle I knew that their bound was strengthened. Their gone forever, because I f'd up, look at me." _Eric gasped for air and looking for a reaction from his company, anything. _"I killed them with my bear hands... I mean paws. F**K I need another sip" _Shaking even more he finished of the beer._


----------



## Raever (May 6, 2021)

_Asura and Faline shared a glance before Faline when back to silently sipping her drink. Asura placed both hands on the counter and leaned down to meet the Fox at eye level. There was a silence between the two for a moment, before she just shook her head and rolled one shoulder, cracking it with a mild popping sound. As if Asura's body was too small for her._ 

"Look, kid," _she grabbed a rag and mindlessly wiped the bar as she spoke._ "This isn't a petting zoo. If you want sympathy, go find a doctor to crack your skull open."

"Asura, stop." _Faline warned, fur bristling. The bartender huffed and tossed the towel down, crossing her arms in defiance as Faline placed a hand on Eric's shoulder._ "What she _means_ is...death isn't uncommon here." _Faline tried,_ "Walk into any bar and there's a good chance you'll be sitting with a degenerate of some variety. Besides," _Faline shook her glass for a refill. Asura humored her if only to have something to keep her hands busy. _

"If there's anything I've learned, it's that you're not your past."

@FoxWithAName


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 7, 2021)

_The foxes voice calmed down, his body language_ _relaxed. After a short but painful pause he said  _"You asked for it, And I regret saying it, I could have just lied but I though I finally get a shot." _Erics eyes lost focus again. _"Thanks Faline, I am not my past, but my past is following me everywhere I go. This is why I am here, in this city, to dilute my past, so I am no longer able to even remembering it." _He knew that both of them are right in there own ways, and he hated it, unable to do anything, unable to change his current situation. Eric gave up, his fluffy tail lowered to a defending position. _"Can I have another one?" _He asked barely audible._
---

Reply for @Raever 



Spoiler: OOC



As it is only us, I think we can be a bit more loose on the 16 hour rule ^^. If it is okay for you


----------



## Raever (May 8, 2021)

_As the conversation grew to a dull hum, Faline excused herself with the jingle of change and a short salute. She'd been lounging around long enough, and she had an early shift at her day job. Asura remained, providing a silent but listening ear to their foxy guest. Though unlike Faline, it was clear she wasn't much of a talker. When he asked for another, she eyed him and the bottle that he'd been drinking out of._ "You finish that thing already?"
_Of course he didn't, she just didn't see a reason in pouring a glass. Especially this late at night. _
"Take it home with you, kid. It might provide some comfort."

_It seemed the choice of leaving soon wasn't up for debate, as she was already setting up the cooler and turning off the tv. 
If he didn't leave, she'd have to get one of the bouncers to escort him out, but she'd give him the choice to avoid such things. 
Whatever the case, the bar was closing another night. 

With another palette soaked and another heart aching. Perhaps a bit more-so than normal. 
Asura silently hoped Faline would stop being so friendly with customers. It was costing them money...and sanity._

*--- End of Night Two ---*


----------



## ConorHyena (May 8, 2021)

The door of the establishment hissed to the side, and with a sudden blast of cool night air, a creature stepped through the entrance. He was large and hulking, his tail long, his fur spotted, moderately fluffy and close cropped in places, while his head was long and angular. He was wearing camo-coloured cargo pants, and a shirt, sleeves rolled up exposing powerful arms, unbuttoned below his chestbone, caressing his mighty form just enough for people to be aware of the taunt and strong muscles underneath

He took another step into the bar, his head moving from side to side, green, cold eyes scanning the establishment and its interior. After having assuaged himself that this was above board, the hulking sergal took a step towards the bar. 
He set both of his paws, a normal one with finely manicured fingerclaws and a much more unwieldy, prostehtic one, fused to his flesh halfway along the lower arm towards the ellbow, and then looked around for one of the bartenders.

Ref sheet, since I'm using sergal boi https://www.furaffinity.net/view/34031749/


----------



## The-Courier (May 8, 2021)

A single human male had entered shortly after the sergal, coming up to about six foot even, sporting a brown leather jacket with a black t-shirt underneath. A set of translucent, brightly-glowing dog tags hung off his neck, the glow dim, and hardly noticeable to anybody not truly paying attention to his form. His pants looked like standard black BDU pants from the nineties, completed by bloused combat boots that adopted a dark gray color.
Curiously, the man sported unusually violet irises that remained ever on alert, with a neatly kempt set of chocolate-y hair. Whether or not he was actual military, a contractor, or simply some guy who enjoyed the aesthetic, was unknown.

The human was on the phone as entered the establishment, the conversation quickly turning into a whisper to not disturb the denizens within as he made his way over to the bar with a determined grace.
And as he approached, the phone call came to an end, the man slipping the device into an inside pocket on his jacket as he waved a bartender over. Hopefully.


----------



## Raever (May 8, 2021)

Faline maintained a casual conversation with most of the patrons, pouring drinks and finding a sense of ease amongst both the high standing as well as the depraved. It seemed that the bar brought a lot of different faces in, especially that night. Possibly due to a recent fiasco out in the streets. Gotta love those soundproof walls.

It seemed she was using a more humanized version of herself. Perhaps a way to make the minimal human company more comfortable, though her eyes and horns gave her away all the same.

It took a moment for her attention to be gathered, as the prosthetic of one Predatory individual stood out to her.

Based on his fashion choices, she made a mental note to keep an eye on him, but otherwise moved to address the human male two seats down. He did technically call her over first. She cast the Sergal an apologetic look as she took a mild mannered step passed him, sliding a menu across the table in case he wanted to ask for something specific.

"What can I get you, boss?" She asked with a smirk, surveying the human before her with a curios glance. He was at least polite enough to put his phone away.

He already didn't fit in.
It was adorable.

Faline made an effort to check on the other Patrons with a casual glance while she waited, including the handicap across from her - just in case he decided to speak.

While the two were close enough to both talk comfortably, she didn't want to address them as a group unless they addressed each other. It was a bit rude otherwise.

@ConorHyena @The-Courier



Spoiler: Note



Apologies if the writing is a bit lame. It's one of those days with little sleep, so I might not catch as many errors or redundancies. If either of you want anything changed let me know.


----------



## The-Courier (May 8, 2021)

James Stone eyed the bartender for a moment, hundreds of possible scenarios running through his head at any given moment. He was on edge - _too_ on edge, ever since that last incident.
He bit back the desire to shake his head, sliding the menu over to him. He knew he didn't need it, though he needed to read something. Anything, to get his mind off the unfounded paranoia plaguing him.

Flipping it open, he scanned its contents for a few seconds, before settling on something.

"I'll take a soda; it doesn't matter which," he finally spoke, curt and to the point with those wired irises settling back onto Faline. Out of his element? Not really, he had been to several bars in the past and knew how to handle himself, though he was never really the one ordering the drinks. James knew he looked out of place, but his attire wasn't necessarily important.
Well, he thought so at least, he never really paid his attire any mind, just what was comfortable or what he had time to get into.



Spoiler



You're good, I haven't been to sleep yet so I'm a little scattered.


----------



## wolfie smith (May 8, 2021)

An older wolf enters the bar , the fur on his ear tips and muzzle silvered his back still straight however as he walks over. His biker jacket still dusty from his ride he takes a seat at the bar . "Hi there Miss can I get a beer , its been a dry and dusty ride "


----------



## ConorHyena (May 8, 2021)

The sergal's green eyes narrowed slightly as Faline looked at him apologetically, but then, he nodded his head as if to tell her 'It's alright, I am patient'

He swivelled his head, and sized up the human sitting beside him, his green eyes flitting over his form. He watched him, nervously, flick through the menu, and then his ears flicked as he listened to the man's voice ordering a soda. 

With one great flick of his tail, he propelled himself into the next seat from the man, smiled, wide, affable, a friendly, disarming smile that never reached his cold green eyes and chuckled. "Hard day, huh?"

He turned to faline, gave her a smile that was less disarming and more flirtrations, winked the one eye the human would not be able to see and then said "I'll have something that burns. Preferably with a lot of spice."


----------



## Raever (May 8, 2021)

Faline looked from the menu she placed in front of the male with the false hand, to the male before her, and slowly slid another menu on the bar to compensate for the latter's actions. She was about to comment on his order when her voice was interrupted by another patron. Where was Asura when you needed here?

"Comin up," Faline grabbed two mugs, filling one with a fizzy but ambiguous beverage and the other with ice. Both of which set in between the human and the Sergal respectively. It was obvious that one was used as a mixer, whilst the other was more or less to ensure a side was placed in case the guy was lying when he said the kind didn't matter. It was filled to the rim with water. "Anything for you, love?"

Faline tapped her nails once on the bar as she moved to prepare the Wolf's drink, she caught the Sergal's wink and raised her eyebrow but did little to return the gesture. Possibly too focused on customers at the moment. Quick on her feet but clearly a bit nervous. Maybe the crew wasn't usually this busy?

"Hopefully a Russian brew would suffice?" Faline set the Russian River to the side of the bar the wolf was at with a kind smile.

An ear twitched to take the Sergal's order and she was already prepping it while the two seemed to engage in idle chatter. Thank the gods. She placed an Almeda Heat in front of the friendlier (and furrier) of the two. While it didn't look very intimidating, it was made with Chile Vodka. Said to be the hottest drink in the world.

Poor guy was gonna be pissing fire.

@wolfie smith @ConorHyena @The-Courier


----------



## The-Courier (May 8, 2021)

James momentarily gazed over at the sergal, intently studying him, before his attention was torn to the beverages set down in front of him. He didn't pay any attention to the water, immediately grabbing the soda and taking a light sip to study its contents. He paused for a second, eyes twitching rapidly across the empty space in front of him - as if he were reading some sort of text.
Then, as the second passed, he smiled to himself, taking a longer, drawn out gulp of the soda.

Setting his glass down, James decided to address the sergal's question.
"Yeah," he affirmed, looking down at the drink in hand. "You could say that."


----------



## wolfie smith (May 8, 2021)

"Thanking you Bar keep " the wolf happily accepts the brew , "Humm a different from those from home  but nice none the less"  he drinks deeply again his taill twitching in a happy way. 
The wolf looks over at sergal , "Long day but a good one , dusted off my old man's  BSA lightning , she might go like lightening but she corners like a brick and the brakes are bottle caps . Hows your day been" he asks his blue eyes looking in the sergal's direction but taking note of the rest of the room


----------



## Raever (May 8, 2021)

Faline smirked at the Wolf's openly brazen attitude, obviously he cared little for private conversation. The hybrid busied herself with people watching until something - or someone, - grabbed her attention. Her eyes would wind up flitting back to the Sergal's prosthetic every once and awhile. It was rather crude looking. 

"It must have hurt quite a bit..." she mumbled to herself, hoping the noise of the chattering wolf kept her own vocal thoughts relatively hidden.


----------



## wolfie smith (May 8, 2021)

Blushing slightly the wolf realises he should have kept his trap shut till he was spoken to but hoping that no harm was done looks around the bar to see who else is in residence .


----------



## ConorHyena (May 8, 2021)

Conor's head whipped around, and his tail suddenly straightened, rising up from where it was coiled under the barstool to provide counterbalance. He eyed the wolf for a moment and then visibly relaxed, his tail lowering and gently folding itself on the floor again. He reached for his drink with his metal paw, only stopping himself inches before the glass and taking it with the biological paw, gently bringing it up to his snout
"Gentlemen" he said, his voice deep, a quality of authority among it that had not been there before "I can only converse with one at a time" he chuckled, and then looked down at the drink, then back up to Faline, before smirking and starting to sip it slowly.

For a moment he was silent, then his face slightly screwed up in a grimace of both pain and delight, and he put down the drink. "Thanks" he said "Finally something that has taste."


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 8, 2021)

Without warning, the front door opens just a slight bit and a male raven, wearing all black clothing besides his grey bookbag, appears from a mist of black particles sitting in front of the counter next to the other patrons. He wonders if anybody has noticed his presence by now. Roland is not an ordinary raven or an avian in general. He has been gifted by the forces of the unknown with abilities that allows to break certain laws of time, nature, and physics. He has been taking advantage of his supernatural resources in the realm of contract killing. Having been hired by numerous employers to carry out dirty work for them, he get's paid well and has not been caught ever. But despite his menacing nature and appearance, he can have a relatively kind heart and a charming personality. He is also quite shy as he rarely has casual social interactions with others outside of business.  

Tonight, he decided to take a short break from work and cool off a bit. He swept through menu with his blue eyes which gave off a neon like glow, and gives the bartender 5 minutes to see if she will recognize his presence first before asking. 

Here's all you need for my OC. Note that the way he can utilize his abilities are limited in a lot of cases. https://www.furaffinity.net/view/37122686/


----------



## Raever (May 8, 2021)

*Please see below*



Spoiler: Special Note:



Firstly, to prevent the bar from getting too crowded (and posts getting out of hand,) please freshen up on the rules if you haven't already. They can be subject to change or be edited; as there is a lot missing due to FAF's word count. Incidentally, if you need clarification on something please shoot a private message my way. I don't bite, I promise.

Secondly, let's keep the limit of the below members in this current night (5). More can join in the next one as they see fit. Lastly, for tonight there will now be a posting order as there are more than three people. I hope you do not mind this.

The posting order will be as follows...

In order of posts made initially:

1. @ConorHyena
2. @The-Courier
3. @wolfie smith
4. @Raever
5. @Parabellum3

An easy way to keep it in mind, is just to remember who posts before you and hope to god they don't mess up, lol.
In all seriousness, please respect it, if you do not, you may be ignored or skipped over as it's pretty disrespectful to your fellow writers.

This will only be for night three. Post orders are circumstantial for thread organization and to prevent a member from feeling ignored, or getting confused over who is addressing who/what. Note that when you respond you must in some way take things that happen before into account, even if it's just your character flat out ignoring it. State that so others know.

(Side note: tagging the person up next in the post order is a nice courtesy if you can ~)

Finally...

Thank you for your talent and your muse, as always.
I appreciate your patience with me while I balance work with random FAF RP Hosting, haha.
I'm going to be responding to Parabellum mostly to keep things fluid, but afterwards we'll be starting from the top.



*----*

_The atmosphere of the bar was getting livelier, and the timing couldn't have been better. The more lively it got, the more likely her shift was close to ending. Then she could just kick back, relax, and--- Faline looked over to the stool that was empty a mere second ago. Now taken up by a specimen of a bird. Her pupils dilated slightly, a very subtle sign of her feline DNA, but they were ripped aside by the frowning of one of the bouncers. He shook his head at her...he didn't get the poor chap's ID thanks to the houdini stunt she can only assume he must've pulled. Varin is usually good about catching folks as they come in. With a sigh Faline eyed him carefully before walking over, setting down a coaster and a glass, and introducing herself in the best way she knew how. _*"Must be skilled to get passed my friend,"*_ she started, sliding out a menu as well. _*"Do me a favor and slide out that ID while you browse."*

_Faline stepped over to check on the men while she waited for him. 
More interested in seeing how the flirty Sergal was handling his two admirers than the bird of prey at the moment._

@ConorHyena You're up.


----------



## ConorHyena (May 8, 2021)

The sergal only noticed the appreance of the corvid out of the corner of his eye, but then again, stranger things happened all the time.

He took another sip of the drink the barkeep had made for him, enjoying the way it burned the inside of his mouth and tingled the small amount of tastebuds his race had. He gave Faline a smile, another wink, and a metal-paw thumb-up, before putting the drink back down and putting his palms flat down on the table.

@The-Courier


----------



## wolfie smith (May 8, 2021)

Wolfie leans back casually making sure he can get out of the way of the current commotion , he smiles to himself thinking it has been several decades since he has needed to show id , well I guess age has some advantages I suppose he muses . "One more when you have time " he calls across to the atractive bar keep


----------



## Raever (May 8, 2021)

wolfie smith said:


> ...



Above content has been addressed in private. Please continue as you see fit The-Courier.


----------



## The-Courier (May 8, 2021)

The human faded largely into obscurity at that point, just the way he liked it. He finished up his soda, watching out of the corner of his eye the sergal. James supposed that things could've been worse - he could've been in a bar fight, though those weren't anything he couldn't've handled. Why would a bar fight even happen in the first place?
The man paused for a moment, eyes sweeping across to look at everybody at in the bar, though as soon as it happened it ended, his body visibly relaxing. Then, his eyes settled back onto the sergal, and onto the prosthesis.
Was it cybernetics? He had no real way of knowing, not without prior knowledge and his own internal database was rather limited when it came to cybernetics. His own company would never let him get away with modifying his body like that. It was funny, in a way, they'll augment the piss out of him to be the most efficient machine this side of the planet, yet they'll never let him replace bodyparts wholesale. Even still, it caught the eye, and more importantly; the ladies.

The human waited for the current order to finish up, then waved the bartender.
"Can I get a Whiskey? On the rocks."

@Raever @wolfie smith


----------



## Raever (May 8, 2021)

Switching the two posts by Wolfie Smith and The-Courier around for sake of fluidity. Please note post order, if you haven't already. I'll list it again here without the spoiler for those who didn't click on it up top.

In order of posts made initially:

1. ConorHyena
2. The-Courier
3. wolfie smith
4. Raever
5. Parabellum3

Please tag the next person in the post order after your post is made. For example, if I posted, I'd tag Parabellum.

This is to keep organized, keep threads going, let people interact with a fluid scenario, and avoid spam tagging.

Apologies if this seems tedious to you. Consider this a form of respect to your fellow writers.

*Side note:* As this is a longer night due to the amount of people, don't worry about the sixteen hour response time limit. It has been raised to twenty four for this night to account for five people's different timezones and work schedules. This doesn't mean the original rules don't matter anymore, this is just to prevent the larger groups from feeling pressured or tired. 

Thanks for reading!




_Mixing strong drinks was Faline's speciality. She did it for herself on a near nightly basis, much to Asura's chagrin. She shared a passing appreciation with the Sergal before moving away with the flick of her tail. Onto the next one. At least the businessman knew what he wanted. _

*"Sure you don't want another Soda, my guy?"*_ She teased, but she was already in the process of prepping the glass. As she poured his drink for him, she eyed him over one last time. Noticing his consistent attentions feigning elsewhere. _*"Do you need something else? Sure are looking around a lot."*

_She saluted the elder wolf with a grateful smile, accepting his request and beginning to prep his drink. Since he was somewhat close to the other two men, she could stick around for the answer while sliding the wolf's drink down to him with a smooth glide of another Russian Beer. It fizzed slightly at the top, freshly poured and mouthwatering to any fan of the classics.

@Parabellum3 _


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 8, 2021)

"Do I look like an Oompa-Loompa to you, mam?" Roland asks in a hoarse voice with a slight hint of annoyance like an elderly man despite his young age. Nevertheless he shows her his ID since he didn't have the energy to argue after a long day's work. In fact, he forgot to take off his automatic wrist bow slightly hidden in his left sleeve before entering the bar, another sign of mental exhaustion.

"Pour me a Moscow Mule please." Roland asked the bartender while he simultaneously eyed her body. He didn't want to admit it to himself but he did start to feel that primal lustful connection towards her. However, he quickly brushed that off as nothing but a distant fantasy.

@ConorHyena


----------



## Raever (May 8, 2021)

*Minor Update!*

_Feel free to keep roleplaying via the post order provided.

Just a heads up that __the rules look cleaner now__. So hopefully that makes them easier to read and keep up with (FAF had too much of a wordcount lol).
If you'd like to add a trait to your character sections for others to know, send it in a private message or state it in an OOC comment along with your next post and tag me next to it. Thanks for reading!_


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 8, 2021)

Raever said:


> *Minor Update!*
> 
> _Feel free to keep roleplaying via the post order provided.
> 
> ...


(So if a user who’s next doesn’t reply for a while does this mean the entire RP is paused?)


----------



## Raever (May 8, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> (So if a user who’s next doesn’t reply for a while does this mean the entire RP is paused?)



*OOC:* That'd be correct my feathered friend. Though I think if someone doesn't respond for 24 hours after the last post that tagged them (in a large group like this), you're welcome to skip them and pretend they simply left or wandered off somewhere; such as the bathroom. In order to continue fluidity. So say, you tagged ConorHyena at 5:22 pm (5/8/2021) EST. If Conor doesn't respond by 5:22 pm (5/9/2021) EST, the order continues down the line.


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 8, 2021)

Raever said:


> *OOC:* That'd be correct my feathered friend.


(What if the guy like dies or something and we have no way of knowing what happened to them?)


----------



## The-Courier (May 8, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> (What if the guy like dies or something and we have no way of knowing what happened to them?)





Spoiler



If it passes the 16 hour threshold and they haven't responded yet, the RP will move on.


----------



## Raever (May 8, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> (What if the guy like dies or something and we have no way of knowing what happened to them?)



You're welcome to message me further questions if you like.
I don't mind answering in detail in a private message. 

As the rules state, in large groups like this, the time is extended to 24 hours to account for differing time zones and work schedules.
Since Roleplay is supposed to be a laid back hobby and not a job. You don't really wanna pressure someone by giving them a short time frame to keep up with 4 others.
But, that aside, if you have further questions feel free to shoot me a message! ^^


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 8, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If it passes the 16 hour threshold and they haven't responded yet, the RP will move on.


(Ok gotcha. This one might be a while.)


----------



## Raever (May 8, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> (Ok gotcha. This one might be a while.)





Spoiler


----------



## ConorHyena (May 9, 2021)

Conor Flow smiled at the human beside him, turning around to him fully now, almost unnoticably stretching his body and tugging on his shirt slightly with his good paw to accentuate his physique more. He smiled to James, and then nodded "Well at least your work day's now over and you can relax" he chuckled. "No better place to do than a bar with a bunch of drinks." he raised his own glass and took another spicy sip before looking back at the human with badly-concealed interest. 

"So, what do you work as?"

@The-Courier


----------



## The-Courier (May 9, 2021)

James was about to respond to the bartender, though decided it was best to leave it be as the sergal gave him a way to avoid such an uncomfortable conversation.
Should he even say anything? It's not like he was going to jeopardize his business by saying what he worked as, but people knowing didn't exactly sit right with the man. James gave a ghost of a frown, eyes going back down to the bar and to the empty glass of soda.

"I'm a security contractor," he replied stiffly, as if that bit of information alone would pave the way to omniscience. The human's eyes then flicked over to the bartender.
"It's nothing... just being observant." Something about his tone didn't seem genuine, mere observance didn't look like he was paranoid and running from something.

@wolfie smith


----------



## Raever (May 9, 2021)

Posted on Wolfie's behalf per request.
New order is as follows. One space is open.

1. ConorHyena
2. The-Courier
3. Raever
4. Parabellum3
5. None [open to who'd like to join]

--- 

_The bartender's concentration was taken away from the Security Contractor by a very annoyed bird. She glanced down at the Covid, frowning slightly. Faline didn't seem mad or even annoyed, just mildly inconvenienced. As if she saw a small smudge on an otherwise perfect glass table. 

The Corvid's question wasn't answered, but she did follow up on his request with a shrug and an easy smile. _*"Sorry, if I don't ask I don't have a job."*_ 

Everyone had their reasons for being in a bar. It was her job to deal with the anger that sometimes came with that. Faline's piercings jingled slightly as she slid the drink over to the Corvid, along with a chaser of juice if needed. Avians had sensitive tongues, or so she heard. It was worth it to be on the safe side.

As the guests were chattering amongst themselves, Faline would notice Wolfie's demeanor. He didn't look the light weight by any means, but it was clear that he only came by for a few drinks. The calm raise of his hand was met by a gentle smile and a tab, to which he was sweet enough to tip - something that not many did unless they were raised in old fashioned homes. 

Small talk was made; where he was headed, if he could get him okay in spite of the chaos outside, but soon Wolfie had excused himself with a mild apology and disappeared behind the door of the bar. Not everyone was willing to spend hours cooped up it seemed. Faline found herself feeling envious of that sense of purpose._

@Parabellum3


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 9, 2021)

“No worries, I understand. And thank you.” Roland has a very bad habit of not keeping his beak shut especially when his emotions get in a way. He was known to blurt out obscene things when he even was slightly irritated. He now contemplated whether or not he should apologize for his statement  without looking like an absolute fool in front of the other patrons. But perhaps he may have been taking this matter a bit too seriously than he really should’ve.

While he took the first sip of his beverage, he quickly glanced around to see if the other patrons even paid attention to the things he said.  The last thing he needed after all was unwanted attention.

@ConorHyena


----------



## ConorHyena (May 9, 2021)

The sergal observed James momentary silence, the quick flick of his eyes, from the glass, to the barkeep and back to him with the nonchalance of an expert poker player, his face stuck halfway between genuine interest and a careful smile.
His eyes however were following each of the human's movements with a calculated, predatory coldness that was quite out of turn for this place. 
"Ah" he said, interest in his voice "A security contractor? Does that pay well? Seems like an odd type of job to me, but then again..." he giggled "It's not like I'm an expert on these things"
he chuckled and took another sip of the drink, his eyes flitting sideways to the barkeep, Faline, for a moment, exhibiting that same cool, malevolent stare, sizing her up, before he flicked them back to the human 

"What's your name?" he asked, politely.

@The-Courier


----------



## The-Courier (May 9, 2021)

"It pays decent, the interesting aspect of it is I get to go to new locations, given my company's... technology."
James refused to elaborate further, deciding he had already said too much. While he was a psionic, and a damn good one at that, people could be unpredictable. Maybe they'd try to kill him for his secrets, it's not like he was carrying anything around that could tip them off to any such secrets. Maybe a directed energy weapon.
The pay was great, considering his own position within the company, but who in this bar needs to know that?
Maybe he should spring for a shuttle; it'd beat having to take a military ship for off-world vacations.

"James," he said, not making eye contact with the sergal as he took his Whiskey given to him, and took a small, probing sip. He smiled, relishing the bite of the alcohol as it went down.
"You?"

@Raever


----------



## Raever (May 9, 2021)

_Save for the bouncer who seemed mildly agitated for the previous teleportation, no one at the bar or around him seemed too bothered by his outburst. Everyone seemed involved with their own late night routines. _

*"I wouldn't worry about them,"* _Faline waved the two chattering to their left off, as if they were in their own little world._ *"Or anyone here really. Most tend to keep to themselves so long as you keep your beak outta others business."*

_Faline noticed someone giving a signal and took a water bottle from the ice box, tossing it to the right of the bird so a tiger in a cowboy getup could catch it. They gave a thumbs up and went back to their mates._

*"So, feathers, what brought you here?"*

@Parabellum3


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 9, 2021)

Roland almost chuckled when she called him that name, however he certainly appreciated her dry sense of humor as he was the same way in most cases. 

"Well, I had quite a long day today, but it was a good one as well. So I decided to just...drop in and cool off for a bit." He replied and took another sip of his drink.

Roland's definition of _a long day _is determined by the amount of subjects that he had to _put down _in order to fulfill the contract for his employers. He was also slightly weary that the bartender may pick up the scent of blood from his clothing. Even though he tried to clean himself thoroughly after his job, he wasn't aware of what her capabilities exactly were. 

@ConorHyena


----------



## ConorHyena (May 10, 2021)

The sergal absorbed the lacklustre information the man gave him, and then smiled at the mentioning of his name
"James, eh." he said. It was a common enough name, and Conor wasn't entirely convinced that it might not be an alias. But at the same time, the man may have a good reason to conceal information from the sergal, and he would try not to pry. 
He stretched out his paws, metal beside fur, looked at James with a smirk, and then said, in a voice that implied the name should be known to the human, slightly louder than before, so the barkeep would most certainly hear it as well.

"I am Conor Flow"


----------



## The-Courier (May 10, 2021)

Conor. The human rolled the name around in his head for a moment. It was a decent enough name, common, too. Just like his. He wasn't quite sure how it was spelled, though, nor did he much care.
"Nice to meet you," he nodded courteously, though didn't extend his hand out for a handshake.

His eyes looked at the prosthesis again, though it was feeling, not lasting even a full second. Might as well turn his attention to the Elephant in the room, so to speak.
"My company never really allows us to replace whole body parts," he said, gesturing to the prosthesis. "It's all augments; neural augments, mostly, but they do muscle and bone-type stuff as well."

@Raever


----------



## Raever (May 10, 2021)

If Faline did catch the scent, she gave no hint of it. Whether this was from moderate self control or simply being use to worse was anyone's guess. The Hybrid's eyes narrowed with interest.

*"Usually long days equate to tired over good. Care to share your secret?"*

@Parabellum3


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 10, 2021)

Roland thought for a moment on how to respond to her question. Obviously he can’t proudly state his true nature and business in public, but perhaps there was a way to either take the conversation somewhere else or to dodge this bullet entirely.

“It wouldn’t really be a secret anymore if I’d share it in front of the whole world huh?” He asks with one eyelid raised higher than the other.

@ConorHyena


----------



## ConorHyena (May 10, 2021)

The sergal raised an eyebrow and lifted the metal paw up, wiggling the fingers for James to see in the bar's half-light. It was crude, metallic, with bolts going into Conor's arm, part of the sensor interface fused to his flesh, covered with stained metal plates, the fingers skeletal, actuators and motors moving under the bare covering.
"Oh, this isn't an augument." he said quietly "This is a replacement. I managed to put myself in an unfortunate situation - I'm left-handed, and my original left had had been..." he trailed off, shrugged and smiled, then said tightly "..severed. This happned way out there, and it was a bit of a situation, so I enlisted the help of one of the locals to graft this piece of technology onto my arm as a replacement. It's a Mark IV, hardly considered cutting edge even then, but it does its job reasonably well. The battery lasts me a few weeks, i've gotten used to the extra weight, and while it doesn't exactly feel per se, it's finely calibrated enough to be useable half the time." 
He shrugged again, looking a the paw and setting it down again on the bar "You see, it's permanently bolted and grafted to the stump. I can't take it off or remove it, so replacing it with something more refined would require them to saw off another inch of my arm, and I think i'm good this way."

@The-Courier


----------



## The-Courier (May 10, 2021)

The human simply nodded, not bothering to say anything else. Maybe out of courtesy, or maybe he just didn't have anything to say - it was hard to tell for certain.
He took another sip of his drink, realizing he had long neglected it for the conversation. It was watered down, now, though that's why he ordered it over ice.
James debated showing off a bit of his psionics as a mutual exchange, though he wasn't sure if the bartender was too fond of a guy throwing around freaky mind powers like it was a Sunday stroll. He held off, if people wanted to know, they'd ask.

"If it gets the job done, then I'm not going to rag on you for it."
He took another sip, larger this time - more akin to a gulp.
"I've only had the pleasure of getting a limb blown off once. It was regrown for me, but it's not an experience I'd like to relive."

@Raever


----------



## Raever (May 10, 2021)

*Minor Update:* _Since the two groups aren't currently interacting as a cohesive unit, you're welcome to *ignore post order* under the condition that you *acknowledge it should someone from either side attempt conversation with their retrospective opposites*. 
This is moreso to prevent fluidity from being disrupted unnecessarily and ensure folks can respond when they have the time/energy. The 24 hour timer exists as well so you won't have to worry about timezones getting in the way (as it is still a group - just "invisibly" split). So, h__opefully this experimental post order works out better for everyone as it prevents long waits between conversations...if it becomes too sloppy or people get confused, I may not try it again in future scenes. It's all a matter of testing things out, since this is my first time hosting a RP thread like this one. Also, as per the usual, *Please continue to remember to tag your writing partner* ~

Side note: For those wanting to hop in, you'll be apart of the group you engage with, or just chilling with the bartender if you so choose (in while I will include two responses in one post with a seperation of sorts._


_Faline smirked, tilted her head in bemusement, and leaned in closer to Roland. Personal space suddenly becoming a luxury she didn't feel like providing._ *"Careful birdy,"* _she purred._ *"Curiosity may kill the cat, but satisfaction brings it back every time."*

_The hybrid was only half cat, but the statement did her justice all the same. If the smell of blood didn't hit her before, it certainly did now. Twisting up her nose and infiltrating her senses with an old, acidic edge. Her eyes widened a fraction, and she backed off of her own accord. Tempting as it was. gallivanting with a murderer - or worse, a failed murder victim - wasn't her idea of a fun friday night.

Faline's smile didn't leave her, but the guard hairs rising at her shoulders and neck did little to hide her shock. She eyed the Corvid's drink as a distraction from his face. _*"Why that one?"*

@Parabellum3


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 10, 2021)

Faline's advance towards Roland truly caught him off guard. He couldn't help but blush as his mind was rushing through thoughts on what her intentions were at this point. So far he thought up of two possible conclusions. Either she figured out what Roland's work consists of and was intrigued by it, or she instead was starting to get a bit _interested_ in Roland himself. He didn't think the latter could've been true. In the meantime, he tries to give an expression of confidence towards her and to not show signs of weakness or any vulnerabilities that she can exploit in him. After all, he never was used to these kinds of interactions in the first place.

"Well...if you wish to learn a bit more about me, then maybe we could perhaps take us elsewhere in private sometime? There are some things that I'm not at liberty to say in public per the terms and conditions of my employers. As for the drink, I like the combination of the sweet and sour flavors, also it's not as strong as other drinks which I don't really tolerate well towards."

@ConorHyena


----------



## ConorHyena (May 11, 2021)

Conor took another sip of his drink, relishng the sharp, painful sting in his maw, before turning back to James.

"Regrowing limbs seems like a somewhat more clean approach, I must admit, though, possibly more expensive." he shrugged. "it's usually best to not get body parts seperated from the body in the first place, though I admit from time to time one doesn't have the luxury."

He waved his paw dismissively, leaning back, and, with a certain covert air, scanned the room and the people beside him, the bartender and the corvid, and then he turned back to james

"You planning on coming here more often?"

@The-Courier


----------



## The-Courier (May 11, 2021)

James just nodded at the whole limb aspect, not bothering to comment on it any further. He didn't really have anything else to say, and he decided a topic change was in order. Thankfully, the sergal provided him with such a change.
"It depends," he said, taking another sip of his now watered-down Whiskey. "I have a few months of free time, possibly even more, after that I'll be gone for a year, maybe two."

A few months didn't seem bad, considering. He most likely was going to keep coming back here, if not to converse then at least try out every single drink in the bar. There were some fancy bottles containing a liquid he had never tried before, even if they were a bit expensive...

@ConorHyena @Raever


----------



## The-Courier (May 15, 2021)

Spoiler



If y'all need me to edit or retcon something, I can.


----------



## Raever (May 15, 2021)

@The-Courier 



Spoiler






The-Courier said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If y'all need me to edit or retcon something, I can.



I'm not going to be able to respond to this for a bit due to a work schedule that leaves minimal time for personal R&R. The next time I have a weekend off is the upcoming one, which is on the 22nd/23rd. Around that time, my response times will likely go back to normal until the next company crisis takes my attention away.

Because of this, I posted the above...



Raever said:


> *Minor Update:* _Since the two groups aren't currently interacting as a cohesive unit, you're welcome to *ignore post order* under the condition that you *acknowledge it should someone from either side attempt conversation with their retrospective opposites*.
> This is moreso to prevent fluidity from being disrupted unnecessarily and ensure folks can respond when they have the time/energy. The 24 hour timer exists as well so you won't have to worry about timezones getting in the way (as it is still a group - just "invisibly" split). So, h__opefully this experimental post order works out better for everyone as it prevents long waits between conversations...if it becomes too sloppy or people get confused, I may not try it again in future scenes. It's all a matter of testing things out, since this is my first time hosting a RP thread like this one. Also, as per the usual, *Please continue to remember to tag your writing partner* ~
> 
> Side note: For those wanting to hop in, you'll be apart of the group you engage with, or just chilling with the bartender if you so choose (in while I will include two responses in one post with a seperation of sorts._



@Parabellum3 can choose to interact with Conor and James if he sees fit.
Otherwise he can wait on me, unfortunately this can be the case for those that work in an environment like mine. My apologies.

Consider the timer revoked until my schedule is back on track enough to host.
Respond as freely as you like, just keep things respectful. <3


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 15, 2021)

I wonder how will I respond to someone else when I asked a question to another individual?


----------



## The-Courier (May 15, 2021)

Raever said:


> @The-Courier
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Fair enough.


----------



## Raever (May 15, 2021)

Parabellum3 said:


> I wonder how will I respond to someone else when I asked a question to another individual?





Spoiler



Being distracted is a thing.


----------



## The-Courier (May 17, 2021)

Spoiler



Would you want to continue? @ConorHyena


----------

